# Mikey's Shop Made Knobs



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

There I was working on my table saw sled. I needed some knobs, but had noneâ€¦so the MacGyver in me said â€œmake someâ€. I pulled out my jig hardware parts and started to figure out what all I would need and how to make the knobs. 

They arenâ€™t perfectly symmetrical, but they work just fine.

I used some 1/2 inch baltic birch that I had on hand. The only thing I had to buy was some 1/4Ã—20 x 2 inch bolts.

I made a template using Photoshop Elements.

To end up with a compete knob, I had to sorta reverse engineer it. I started by using a 1 inch hole saw to cut out the spacers. I decided to do that first while the plywood was still in a complete piece. Then I used a Forstner bit to create a countersink for the bolt head. Then I drilled out the hand reliefs with a 1 spade bit. Next I cut out the holes with a 2 inch hole saw. Actually, this part of the operation went fairly quick.

I chucked each spacer and then each knob in the drill press using a 1/4 inch bolt that has the head cut off. Each piece got a good sanding.

Then it was just a matter of doing the assembly work. I discovered that my impact driver made it really easy to insert the â€œtâ€ nuts by simply spinning the bolt to draw down the nut into the spacer.

All four fit perfectly. I am really happy with the outcome. All I need now is a can of professional black spray paint and this is a done deal! 

Hope you like.
Mike


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Not the prettiest knobs I've seen, but they will do the job.

My first reaction was, why didn't you just buy some knobs when you went to buy the bolts, but to be honest, I get it.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I have made a few knobs with a simple hole saw operation. Bet you can really crank yours down with that profile. I would clear finish or paint to match my machinery. I am still dizzy from looking at all those holes..........


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

kneekap said:


> I have made a few knobs with a simple hole saw operation. Bet you can really crank yours down with that profile. I would clear finish or paint to match my machinery. I am still dizzy from looking at all those holes..........


I had fun making them.
Mike


----------

